# Bedbugs



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am going to issue a word of caution to all my fellow knitters/crocheters. Be careful of yarn that you buy in certain retail stores (I am not going to single out which store/s). I have now bought 2 skeins of cotton yarn and one spool of crochet thread when I got home (i usually ball my cotton thread into a ball I like it better than center pull) I have found bed bugs in the middle of them. In my area, bedbugs are extremely bad. I would strongly suggest if you can place your yarn in a pantyhose and if the yarn can be dried with out damage place it in a dry for 5 minutes. only do this id it is dry-able. if not I strongly suggest you to check it out. The little critters are hard to get rid of.


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am always cautious of buying yarn from someone's stash, but never thought of bedbugs being in new yarn from stores. Thank you for the word of caution.


----------



## Irene858 (Sep 22, 2013)

Put it in the freezer over night, that should kill the little bugs.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow Chris. Thanks for the heads up. You would never think of new stire bought yarn would have that kind of issues.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

The possibility never even crossed my mind. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

This is just gross!!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, Chris


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for this heads up...most definitely will watch for the little critters! The thought of bugs in my yarns has me itching!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Appreciate your warning


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for the warning!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Yikes! From now on I will be tempted to put all my yarn purchases in our chest freezer overnight. The thought of bedbugs pegs my creep meter. Totally disgusting and not something anyone wants to deal with. Yuck. I cannot tell you how much cotton yarn I have bought in the past few months to follow the dishcloth kal. Scary, dude!


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

It makes sense but still gross. Thank you so much for your post.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder where it came from originally. Lilly is made in Canada from US grown cotton. So many imports, really makes you think. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Thank you. I never would have thought about bedbugs being in new yarn.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

That's creepy! I just ordered some cotton blend yarn online. I will check it all out carefully when it gets here, before I put it with the rest of my stash. I would have never thought to look before, but now it makes sense to check it out first.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

WoW! I thought for sure from the title of this topic that it would be yet another thing that doesn't belong in the MAIN forum. (There has been so much of that lately and it makes this forum unpleasant to read for me.) Not so. Tennessee isn't all that far from the place in Ohio where my mail orders ship from. Looks like I'll be having a freezer full of yarn just to be on the safe side. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you let the store you bought it from know? And also their head office? From what I've heard they spread really quickly.

That's funny, I'm already getting ads. for bed bug treatment. Big Brother is really watching us!!!!!!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

OMG!!! That is horrible!!
I am itching just thinking about it!


----------



## Vicky228 (Jun 6, 2014)

Can't understand why this problem with bedbugs hasn't been taken care of as they did for us in the fifties. I am sure it would be gone if DDT was still used.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Vicky228 said:


> Can't understand why this problem with bedbugs hasn't been taken care of as they did for us in the fifties. I am sure it would be gone if DDT was still used.


Clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap-clap! Totally agree.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the "heads up"!!


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

It is something worth thinking about and being aware of, that's for sure. I store many yarns in large plastic air tight containers ....the only thing I worry about usually is the strong fiber smell that can build up sometimes.

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

wow! who would have thought! Where was the yarn made, Chris? Of course, it could have been introduced by another yarn that was laying close to it. And also- if it was returned by another customer, it could have been introduced from their home. I am thinking too -just freeze it all!!!
Why take chances.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

All I can say is Thank God I have lots of freezer space!! Everything will be going in there for a while before I use it. The thought of bed bugs makes me "buggy"! Those little buggers get into everything and are very hard to get rid of as you only discover them after they have infested everything usually. I will certainly not take any chances. Thanks for posting this, it serves as a great warning to all of us yarnies!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I had the same thought as another poster all it takes is one ball of yarn to be returned by a customer who has an infestation for these litter critters to go wild. :shock:


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Is this problem only with cotton yarn? How big are they? Is it readily apparent? Can you tell I'm kind of paranoid about this now?  
The reason I ask is I just bought a bunch of stash yarn that is 100% wool - hoping the critters don't like wool!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. I never thought of this either!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

The yarn is not the only place you can find the bugs sometimes. The exterminator we use said that all things can have them. Pillows, bedding, cushions, anything they can hide it. I have also told the stores about the issues as well. I rented a brand new living room suit from a  rental place. was was brand new only had sat in their show room. What a mistake. $3000.00 last I can tell you it was a nightmare. Thank God they are all gone. I know what I said about the yarn is crazy but it is true. 

Also, I will let you know if you walk into a house that has them or someone comes into your house that has them 95% of the time you will get them as well if they visit more that 1 or 2 times a month.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> What if you were to microwave the yarn for a couple of minutes? Would that kill the bugs?


I know the dryer kills them. The freezer does not work unless it can go below 25 degrees below zero

I just sit outside on a white sheet and rewind all my yarn. It does not take too long. I am going to buy a yarn winder soon


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

learn something new everyday good luck getting rid of those pesky little buggers.
gotta check everything nowdays


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh no!!! Sorry for your bad luck! Had never thought about bed bugs in yarn, bummer. I am such a bug hater anyway, this just puts me on hyper-ventilating alert!


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

this is an excerpt from a website about how to kill bedbugs by putting the items in the freezer.

What temperatures are required?
&#9726; The temperature of your freezer is very important. The lower the temperature, the less time needed to kill bed bugs.0 degrees to kill bed bugs
&#9726;Freezers set to 0°F are effective in killing bed bugs, but the things you are freezing must be left in the freezer for at least 4 days.
&#9726;If you are worried about ensuring that temperatures are low enough, use a remote thermometer and monitor the temperature inside the items you are freezing.
&#9726;0°F must be reached in the center of the materials being frozen to kill bed bugs. Bulky items require more time. Start counting the 4 day exposure time when the center of the object has reached 0°F.
&#9726;Do not use temperatures above 0°F (-15°C) as eggs and small bed bugs may survive.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dodi2056 said:


> this is an excerpt from a website about how to kill bedbugs by putting the items in the freezer.
> 
> What temperatures are required?
> ◾ The temperature of your freezer is very important. The lower the temperature, the less time needed to kill bed bugs.0 degrees to kill bed bugs
> ...


well thanks I was told it did not work . I DO NOT HAVE ANY BED BUGS.....We got rid of them and I threw what little yarn I had then away and started over. I now keep all my yarn in seal tight plastic container or the big zip-lock bags you buy comforters in


----------



## Dodi2056 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have also been told that as long as the item (thus the bedbug) is isolated for several months and can't get at a food source (you) then they die. But what knitter is willing to let a stash of new yarn sit in a see through plastic container for a few months and just look at it. Four days would be hard enough!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yuck! Something else to look out for! Thanks for the info Chris!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Vicky228 said:


> Can't understand why this problem with bedbugs hasn't been taken care of as they did for us in the fifties. I am sure it would be gone if DDT was still used.


Yes, DDT did get rid of them in short order, as I learned in the early 70s, when our next-door neighbour (shared landing on adjoining buildings) 'shared' them. It was a royal pain to treat the bedding, bedroom, etc. *HOWEVER*, the widespread use of DDT almost killed off such beings as the iconic symbol of America, the bald eagle, not to mention dozens of other birds that are very important to our shared ecology. It's great that DDT use has been stopped. There are other, if less swiftly effective, methods to do the jobs it was used for.

I shall be more vigilant when buying yarn from second-hand sources. The _idea_ of bedbugs is insupportable! Back then, the apartment was small, our belongings were few, and I had more energy than now. Today, such an infestation would lead me to wish the house to vanish! Maybe just move out and leave everything behind, even! We'd been thinking of getting rid of the chest freezer; two seniors don't have any need for so much freezer space. Now, I think we'll be keeping it; the refrigerator freezer compartment doesn't get all the way down to 0F/ -18C.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Never thought of this..thanks Chris.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, DDT did get rid of them in short order, as I learned in the early 70s, when our next-door neighbour (shared landing on adjoining buildings) 'shared' them. It was a royal pain to treat the bedding, bedroom, etc. *HOWEVER*, the widespread use of DDT almost killed off such beings as the iconic symbol of America, the bald eagle, not to mention dozens of other birds that are very important to our shared ecology. It's great that DDT use has been stopped. There are other, if less swiftly effective, methods to do the jobs it was used for.
> .


Exactly, and thank you for saying this.

:thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

anetdeer said:


> Never thought of this..thanks Chris.


ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I had no idea bedbugs could get into yarn! Thank you for the warning!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> Exactly, and thank you for saying this.
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes, we do need to be careful with insecticides, so any non chemical method is to be preferred. Thanks for the info. - which I hope NOT to need :shock:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

my friend ,who is an extermenator ,says it is a matter not of if you get bedbugs but when.they are really bad here in ohio, that is why i do not do yard sales anymore ..and they have been found at thrift shop here too. He also says cold doesn't kill them only heat.


----------



## ecataldo (Jun 7, 2014)

OMG! you have got me wondering. The idea of putting it in the freezer is great. Thank you so much. Bed bugs give me the creeps.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have put my knitted dishcloths in the microwave for a minute before I wash them, kills bacteria. I put them in wet but if the yarn is kept dry you would need a source of water, perhaps a small cup with some in the bottom. Test the yarn first but I know you can put kitchen sponges in the micro to kill the germs. Anyway, it would give their little brains a blast!


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

We brought them back from a trip, I thiought it was the end of my sanity. Well over a year to get rid of them and another year and a half to be sure . I will definitely freeze my yarn. The buggers can live only in the same temperature range as humans, so freezing and heating are great options. 
Feel free to PM me if you need any more advice. I hate it, but I am a bit of an authority on them


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> well thanks I was told it did not work . I DO NOT HAVE ANY BED BUGS.....We got rid of them and I threw what little yarn I had then away and started over. I now keep all my yarn in seal tight plastic container or the big zip-lock bags you buy comforters in


A bug exterminator told me the same thing Chris. He had a machine with extreme heat. He said that was the only way to get rid of them. They seem to live through anything. I wonder if the dryer would be hot enough or if they would escape the panty hose and infest the dryer?


----------



## SLance (Dec 5, 2013)

I am now scratching my head as if I had lice. Please tell me you got this yarn at a thrift type store. Also, I would be afraid to put anything like that in the dryer for fear they would live and infest my clothing and then the rest of the house. Eww, eww, eww!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Good grief, that thought never crossed my mind. I'm definitely going to make space in my freezer for new yarn purchases. Thanks so much.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Chris and thanks for the freezer tip!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for the warning. My daughter lived in a rented place invested with bed bugs and the effect on her health after being bitten and the difficulty of getting rid of them was horrific. I only take hot wash clothes on holiday and launder them as soon as we get home and spray our suitcases so as not to bring them back. I'll be extremely careful with yarn now as well. The freezer idea works.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the post Chris. Good to know this.


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

Only heat will actually kill bed bugs. The freezer will not do the job. They can come out of the freezer and LIVE! &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;&#128541;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't understand why you won't mention the store. It is a commercial operation and people should know if there is a problem with them. 

Second, I hope you called the store to report the problem. That is a responsibility toward the public that we have.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Irene858 said:


> Put it in the freezer over night, that should kill the little bugs.


I would not be so sure the freezing would kill the bugs. I have always heard that heat kills them, and lots of it. I never gave thought to bed bugs in my yarn, but you have us all re-thinking this one. If ever there was a reason to rewind your yarn, this would be it. And do it outside in the yard.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I don't understand why you won't mention the store. It is a commercial operation and people should know if there is a problem with them.
> 
> Second, I hope you called the store to report the problem. That is a responsibility toward the public that we have.


I will not tell you the store because of the impact it could have on the store. It also does not matter which store it was they all can get them. Even the local library here had a case of them. Even the hospital had them in 3 rooms. They are like roaches. you can pick them up anywhere. It can be in yarn, clothing, pillows, dog/cat food, boxes the items are packed in.

I would just strongly suggest if the yarn you buy is not in a sealed plastic wrapper then you may want to check the yarn. I know it is a pain in the buckaroo. But trust me, you would rather look than have to deal with that problem.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I am going to issue a word of caution to all my fellow knitters/crocheters. Be careful of yarn that you buy in certain retail stores (I am not going to single out which store/s). I have now bought 2 skeins of cotton yarn and one spool of crochet thread when I got home (i usually ball my cotton thread into a ball I like it better than center pull) I have found bed bugs in the middle of them. In my area, bedbugs are extremely bad. I would strongly suggest if you can place your yarn in a pantyhose and if the yarn can be dried with out damage place it in a dry for 5 minutes. only do this id it is dry-able. if not I strongly suggest you to check it out. The little critters are hard to get rid of.


You need to be willing to tell us the stores you bought that yarn in. What good is telling us to be cautious if we don't know where the problem is.


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Could you look on the label and tell us what country it was manufactured in? Thanks. And Ick!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

It was cotton that is all the ones I have found it in. lily sugar and cream or peaches and cream. it was only in the 2 skeins. I do not think that it matter which store. I would just check the skein.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

thanks for the warning and to all ofyou who have let us know what to do to get rid of them. :-o


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

Since we are from all over the country and the world, what difference does it make , what store it came from? Just heed the warning.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

please tell us which store


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought some yarn from WalMart awhile back and discovered it had mildew or mold (not sure which, both make me sneeze like crazy). I sealed it in a bag and returned it to WalMart for a full refund. Now my yarn must pass the sniff test. Unless its sari silk, yarn should not smell musty.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

just curious and would like to avoid that store.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Ewwwww! I brought them home a hotel several years ago and they were biting me during the night! We had to have an exterminator come in once a month for three months to make sure they were gone. Makes me itch just thinking about it.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I would never have thought of anything like that happening, I will never buy yarn at a yard sale again in my life!! Holy smokes, I"m itching now! Should we think of maybe putting all new yarn in the microwave for a few minutes? I have one I don't use for food, so this would be easy.
Thank you so much for sharing this info with us!!!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

How about putting the yarn in the microwave? I would put it in a paper bag first.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the simple and easiest way is just sit out side and rewind the yarn. It is rare that you will find them in all the yarn. I just wanted everyone to just check the centers. usually you can pull the center part of the yarn open enough to look in it. IT is not like you will have them unless you are in an area that is infested with them. You will know if you are in those area.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

maryannn said:


> How about putting the yarn in the microwave? I would put it in a paper bag first.


Assuming it doesn't have any metallic components. You a lol so have to be careful not to "kill" acrylics. I think I'd go for the mesh bag or pantyhose in the dryer trick.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Irene858 said:


> Put it in the freezer over night, that should kill the little bugs.


Great idea. .. yes.. so gross.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've never heard of that. Can you please name the store, or at least the yarn brand so we will know what to avoid.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Chris. I never thought about that. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I just googled placing items in the freezer and it doesn't sound too great an idea. The freezer has to be set at zero degrees Fahrenheit. Most home freezers can't achieve this. Heat in the dryer at minimum of 113 degrees is okay if your item can take the heat.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Klockie said:


> The freezer has to be set at zero degrees Fahrenheit. Most home freezers can't achieve this.


My freezer is recommended to be set at -18C which is zero F.

It's recommended not to be less than that.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for heads up!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, do any UK KP members know where the bugs are most prevalent here.
Quite a scary itchy thought.
thanks for letting us know Chris.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

It will happen with yarn that was returned to the store after it was in an infected house. Yard sales etc. are susceptible to bug exposure. Remember that bugs don't live in a yarn because they like yarn or mattresses but they live where humans are so they can bite them and get food that way. For what its worth. No food, no bugs.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

That is what I understood before, the only way to get rid of them is extreme heat.


chriso1972 said:


> I know the dryer kills them. The freezer does not work unless it can go below 25 degrees below zero
> 
> I just sit outside on a white sheet and rewind all my yarn. It does not take too long. I am going to buy a yarn winder soon


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

WOW! thanks for this, I will have to be more careful now. Good advise about the freezer....who would have thought!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I never thought about cotton. I guess maybe it would also apply to yarn and wool. Another note is to check books. I've read that some libraries out my way have found bedbugs in books. Anyways thanks for sharing the lookout for us and how to address it.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. I never even considered this.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

I have 6 library books out at this time! Our town is having a town wide garage sale today but I have enough of my own things to get rid off or donate, so I'm not going. Yuck.


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

Yikes!!! .. I m itching already .... this area has a bad infestation of them as well as ticks .. unheard of a decade ago.

Many thanks for the heads up

G


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Chris. Appreciate it


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Chris ... thanks for the warning. I truly hope you took the yarn back to the store or, at least, made a strong complaint.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

the yarn was destroyed by the store and my money was refunded and I also received replacement yarn to cover the 3 skeins of yarn in the new shipment. All the yarn was discarded that was on the shelf. This happen 2 weeks ago. I have not found any more bugs in the new yarn. I have no clue if the yarn was returned yarn or not.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for alerting us! Never thought about something like that happening.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Irene858 said:


> Put it in the freezer over night, that should kill the little bugs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Chris. The freezer it is for me, just in case.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

OMG--never imagined such a possibility!!!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> I will not tell you the store because of the impact it could have on the store. It also does not matter which store it was they all can get them. Even the local library here had a case of them. Even the hospital had them in 3 rooms. They are like roaches. you can pick them up anywhere. It can be in yarn, clothing, pillows, dog/cat food, boxes the items are packed in.
> 
> I would just strongly suggest if the yarn you buy is not in a sealed plastic wrapper then you may want to check the yarn. I know it is a pain in the buckaroo. But trust me, you would rather look than have to deal with that problem.


I can understand that...as you said, they're like other bugs and can be picked up, or shared, anywhere...It would have a huge impact on some stores, even worse if they're not to blame! Also certain areas are more prone to bugs than others, and different types. That's why so many regulations when traveling...and chemicals aren't the answer...the bugs will just get stronger! 
Thank you, Chriso1972 for making us aware of the problem! A lot better than not knowing!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Chris, have you notified the store management or even head quarters to tell them of your discovery? You should. What they do after that is up to them.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Vicky228 said:


> Can't understand why this problem with bedbugs hasn't been taken care of as they did for us in the fifties. I am sure it would be gone if DDT was still used.


It would, but eagles would be gone too, along with a lot of other wildlife. And it might be in our drinking water.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> the yarn was destroyed by the store and my money was refunded and I also received replacement yarn to cover the 3 skeins of yarn in the new shipment. All the yarn was discarded that was on the shelf. This happen 2 weeks ago. I have not found any more bugs in the new yarn. I have no clue if the yarn was returned yarn or not.


Sounds like they took it seriously and took care of it responsibly! Bravo! And thanks for letting us know! That's definitely a 'positive' for the store, especially if the problem didn't start with them (which it most likely didn't)!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I wonder if it may of been a returned item from someone that had the bugs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Klockie said:


> I just googled placing items in the freezer and it doesn't sound too great an idea. The freezer has to be set at zero degrees Fahrenheit. Most home freezers can't achieve this. Heat in the dryer at minimum of 113 degrees is okay if your item can take the heat.


If by 'home freezer' you mean the freezer compartment of a refrigerator, you're right; they don't get down to zero Fahrenheit. However, if you have a machine that is _only_ a freezer - be it an upright or a chest - and is NOT frost-free, those _do_ go down to zero Fahrenheit and should usually be at zero when working properly.

Reading these can't hurt and might help: http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Bed-Bugs

http://ville.montreal.qc.ca/pls/portal/docs/PAGE/PUNAISES_EN/MEDIA/DOCUMENTS/IDENTIFYING_AND_CONTROLLING_BEDBUGS.PDF

I'm sure other cities and other government agencies have similar leaflets available to the public.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> It would, but eagles would be gone too, along with a lot of other wildlife. And it might be in our drinking water.


No 'might' about it; we and our children would be drinking it daily. The ban on DDT was one of our collective governments' brighter moments.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned contacting the store yet? If you like the store, let them know. The buggers could have been picked up anywhere from the original factory forward. :thumbdown:


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

yarncrazy102 said:


> Has anyone mentioned contacting the store yet? If you like the store, let them know. The buggers could have been picked up anywhere from the original factory forward. :thumbdown:


OK THE LAST TIME I WILL POST THIS.

The store was notified. the destroyed the yarn, removed the other yarn refunded my money and also replaced the yarn with new yarn in a new shipment.

I did not mean to cause mass hysteria I just wanted people to watch when they bought new yarn.

It would be nice if everyone would read the entire posting before asking the same question over and over


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> ... It would be nice if everyone would read the entire posting before asking the same question over and over


Yes, it _would_, but don't hold your breath waiting for it to happen! Too many KP readers just post in reaction to the initial message of a topic without _ever_ reading further. Just ignore them, as they have ignored you. It's not worth getting worked up about. You did the right thing by notifying who needed notifying, including those of us who never for a moment considered that bought yarn - especially _new_ - might have such loathsome passengers. For that service, I thank you.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

So you can actually see the little critters?


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_bug


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Ugh!!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Chris for this information. It is good to get these kinds of informational posts. I have heard that you have to be careful of some of the clothing that you buy for the same reason and it was suggested that it be put in the dryer before wearing it. There is a program on TV called "Hotel Impossible." One of the hotels on the show had a bad bed bug infestation in several of the rooms. They were not allowed to use chemicals to get rid of the bed bugs. They used a natural product (can't remember the name) on the mattresses and they used steam around the baseboards. I guess steam is a really good way to get rid of them.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Thank you Chris for this information. It is good to get these kinds of informational posts. I have heard that you have to be careful of some of the clothing that you buy for the same reason and it was suggested that it be put in the dryer before wearing it. There is a program on TV called "Hotel Impossible." One of the hotels on the show had a bad bed bug infestation in several of the rooms. They were not allowed to use chemicals to get rid of the bed bugs. They used a natural product (can't remember the name) on the mattresses and they used steam around the baseboards. I guess steam is a really good way to get rid of them.


I remember seeing that, too...Just found it...
http://www.asseenontvwebstore.com/FabriClear-p/fabri_clear.htm


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

OH, my that is awful!


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No 'might' about it; we and our children would be drinking it daily. The ban on DDT was one of our collective governments' brighter moments.


Here Here! And if anyone has not read Silent Spring by Rachel Carson it would be well worth your time to do so. The Earth will take care of us, but only IF we take care of her.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I found a bed bug in a library book before.Bug and blood from it. yes we need to tell the place where it came form to the store or whatever the place was.But I agree with Chris I would not tell you the library it came from. It should not matter once I have reported it.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I am going to issue a word of caution to all my fellow knitters/crocheters. Be careful of yarn that you buy in certain retail stores (I am not going to single out which store/s). I have now bought 2 skeins of cotton yarn and one spool of crochet thread when I got home (i usually ball my cotton thread into a ball I like it better than center pull) I have found bed bugs in the middle of them. In my area, bedbugs are extremely bad. I would strongly suggest if you can place your yarn in a pantyhose and if the yarn can be dried with out damage place it in a dry for 5 minutes. only do this id it is dry-able. if not I strongly suggest you to check it out. The little critters are hard to get rid of.


Yuck! The idea of bedbugs anywhere is disgusting! I don't want them--live or dead--in my yarn, in my dryer and certainly not in my freezer.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> OK THE LAST TIME I WILL POST THIS.
> 
> The store was notified. the destroyed the yarn, removed the other yarn refunded my money and also replaced the yarn with new yarn in a new shipment.
> 
> ...


You talk about hysteria. As I read your post, I was thinking about how I'm always afraid of carrying roaches in from the stores. In my big old house either one, roaches or bed bugs would be a living nightmare. I wonder if the bugs came from the factory. Seems just as likely as someone returning buggy yarn back to the store.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Holy cow!! Now I'm creeped out. I think I'll wait a while to buy yarn. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

rosemarya said:


> Holy cow!! Now I'm creeped out. I think I'll wait a while to buy yarn. Thanks for the warning.


Do not stop buying yarn. I really think this yarn was returned and not new


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yuck! Maybe freezing would help if you can not dry it or could you micro the little critters. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

alekie said:


> Here Here! And if anyone has not read Silent Spring by Rachel Carson it would be well worth your time to do so. The Earth will take care of us, but only IF we take care of her.


Perhaps your library has a dusty copy you might borrow: 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Silent+Spring
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Spring


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Who would have thought? But I have heard of the bedbugs catching a ride in library books!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am thing you might be right. I would not want to step into that persons house.


chriso1972 said:


> Do not stop buying yarn. I really think this yarn was returned and not new


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps your library has a dusty copy you might borrow:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Silent+Spring
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Spring


I am sorry that DDT destroyed so many wildlife forms. However, to be a true environmentalist, Then you would do away with your cars, electricity, AC, cleaning products, almost all beauty products, etc. There can never be any true saving the earth unless you go back to the caveman style of life.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> I am sorry that DDT destroyed so many wildlife forms. However, to be a true environmentalist, Then you would do away with your cars, electricity, AC, cleaning products, almost all beauty products, etc. There can never be any true saving the earth unless you go back to the caveman style of life.


Be that as it may, I'm still glad DDT was banned.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I live in a large apartment building and once a year they bring a "bed Bug" sniffing dog through so that if some one has brought them into the building they will not spread from one apartment to another. It is rare that they fined any , but I guess ones they did as some one brought in an over stuffed chair from a second hand store or yard sale.


CuriousKitty said:


> I remember seeing that, too...Just found it...
> http://www.asseenontvwebstore.com/FabriClear-p/fabri_clear.htm


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I got that book when it was new and still have it in my book case. I need to pull it out and read it again. Thanks for reminding me Jessica-Jean.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Perhaps your library has a dusty copy you might borrow:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Silent+Spring
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Spring


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for telling us that. I would never have thought to look for them. I have never found anything like that in any yarn I have purchased.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh dear lord- I do appreciate this warning- but now I have the hebbie-geebee's! I'd never have thought of this. Yet another good reason to make space in the freezer!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I support you fully Chris- it is of no importance which store your particular ball of yarn came from. Thinking it is- misses the point. The store is not responsible. Could have just been a ball returned to them, could have started at their supplier, or any other imaginable source. The point is- it could happen anywhere, to anyone. It's similar to lice in this regard. "They" don't target socio-economically depressed area/ persons. "They" actually prefer to be housed and fed in clean homes thank you (of any socio-economic strata!) Pretending that "the type of people" have anything to do with the problem, is sadly just hooking onto old stereotypes which have been proven to be wrong over and over. It could, and does happen to anyone. I don't think it applies only to natural fibers either! Think of mattress coverings in hotels- none of those are natural fibers! From this moment on, I shall be using the dryer and trying the micro-wave as well.



chriso1972 said:


> I will not tell you the store because of the impact it could have on the store. It also does not matter which store it was they all can get them. Even the local library here had a case of them. Even the hospital had them in 3 rooms. They are like roaches. you can pick them up anywhere. It can be in yarn, clothing, pillows, dog/cat food, boxes the items are packed in.
> 
> I would just strongly suggest if the yarn you buy is not in a sealed plastic wrapper then you may want to check the yarn. I know it is a pain in the buckaroo. But trust me, you would rather look than have to deal with that problem.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

I would absolutely freak!!! Should that be reported to the health dept. and traced? OMG!! Thank God I never (so far) ran into the problem!!


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

i did not mean to freak individuals out. I was only telling you so you could watch out. I am sure this was an isolated incident. It was the first for me and I think it will be the last.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Scary, I think I put the yarn in the freezer first??


----------



## MzBluejay (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I was just given some yarn and tomorrow into the freezer it goes. At the present time it is in the garage in plastic bags. Thanks again


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Dodi2056 said:


> I have also been told that as long as the item (thus the bedbug) is isolated for several months and can't get at a food source (you) then they die. But what knitter is willing to let a stash of new yarn sit in a see through plastic container for a few months and just look at it. Four days would be hard enough!


That would be more than 18 months. Couldn't wait that long.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I always take apart beds in hotels to check but never thought about yarn. I certainly hadn't thought about library books. Now that is a concern. I've read that even the best hotels get them and they can be in new clothes you purchase. Thanks for the warnings.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I too put my yarn into those plastic bags that you buy comforters in. They make great storage bags for yarn and threads.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

I am a textile conservator. Whenever we bring new textiles in to the Archives they immediately go into the freezer in a plastic bag. They come out after 3-7 days and defrost for a day or 2. Do not unwrap. Refreeze, thaw, refreeze and thaw again. Then gently vacuum through a screen. The multiple freezes also kill the larvae(eggs) should the living bugs had the time to drop eggs in their thaw.


----------



## judiostudio (Mar 4, 2014)

I am a textile conservator. Whenever we bring new textiles in to the Archives they immediately go into the freezer in a plastic bag. They come out after 3-7 days and defrost for a day or 2. Do not unwrap. Refreeze, thaw, refreeze and thaw again. Then gently vacuum through a screen. The multiple freezes also kill the larvae(eggs) should the living bugs had the time to drop eggs in their thaw.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I know when we picked pine cones off the trees around the Holidays we would put the cones in the oven on high heat to kill any bugs inside them. I'm thinking if you put yarn in the oven or microwave....wouldn't it harm the yarn?


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

i think the heat in the oven/microwave would felt wool. the dryer may also. I was talking a bout cotton which would be ok. I think all you have to do is look. you will see them quickly. They were just barely on the inside of one end of the yarn.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Gullasel said:


> Yikes!!! .. I m itching already .... this area has a bad infestation of them as well as ticks .. unheard of a decade ago.
> 
> Many thanks for the heads up
> 
> G


Gullasel, I live in the southeastern USA where summers are hot and humid and there are ticks every summer. The best ways I have found over the years to remove them safely are these: 
For the big ticks, soak a cotton ball in Campho-Phenique and saturate the tick with it for a minute. This stuns the tick (the camphor) and the oiliness closes the tick's air supply off, smothering it. The tick will turn loose in a minute or so, and you can gently scrape it off with your fingernail. Wait until it comes off easily so you won't pull off the mouth parts and leave them in your skin. Flush it down the toilet. The third benefit of C-F to you is that it stops the bite from itching! :thumbup: 
For the tiny baby "seed ticks" that get on you by the dozens in tall grass, get a piece of plain gray "duck" or "duct" tape, and press firmly onto your skin where the little devils are. Lift the tape off and the ticks will come with it. Fold the sticky sides together and throw away, ticks and all!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Yuck! My son and d-i-l had bedbugs while living in Brooklyn. They tried everything to get rid of them, nothing worked. So they gave away all of their furniture and everything they couldn't bag up in trash bags for a month. Expensive thing to have, and believe me, it is all over our country.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I have read that new linens from high end stores in NYC have been infested.


----------



## mamadoc (Jan 30, 2014)

There is companyin Sevierville that has bed-bug sniffing dogs. They have been used in some of the cabins in Gatlinburg to help them find the source of the problem. Maybe you should recommend the store use this company to check out their products. Don't like the idea of taking the critters home with me as an addition to my purchase.


----------



## Scruffy's Mum (Feb 20, 2013)

Valkyrie said:


> Yuck! My son and d-i-l had bedbugs while living in Brooklyn. They tried everything to get rid of them, nothing worked. So they gave away all of their furniture and everything they couldn't bag up in trash bags for a month. Expensive thing to have, and believe me, it is all over our country.


But what happened to the things they gave away? Did they give the bed bugs away too?

Your avatar looks like our Casey, a Wheaten Terrier (but he's a mix with Cairn or something????)


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

no freezing doesn't kill them put anything in a hot dryer for 30 min . i volunteer at a thrift store and can put anythoing in a dryer -it doesn't wreck it if its dry


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Strange that you found them inside a ball of yarn. They usually go for hard corners (bed frames, dresser runners, etc.)


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

In the first place, who identified them as bed bugs? SeconDly, phone the centers for disease control in your area to get accurate info. So far your getting opinions only from those who are not experts in disease control.


----------

